# ECIGSSA Comp 10 - Share Your Favourite Tip! (The E-Cig Inn, Boost, X-Hype Liquid Co.)



## Stosta (19/4/18)

*ECIGSSA COMP 10 – Share Your Favourite Tip!

Sponsored by The E-Cig Inn, Boost, and X-Hype Liquid Company

Competition Closes: Wednesday 9 May 2018




*​Hey Fam! It's competition time again!

One of the amazing things that being a member of ECIGSSA, is that we get to share and receive some really useful advice. Running into a problem and being able to post about it, and get responses is something that never gets old.

Even aside from that, every now and then you come across a post about something that you've never really thought about, yet it can instantly change the way you do something, or improve some aspect of your vaping experience!

We thought it would be a cool idea to run a competition, and hopefully consolidate some of the little gems that people have stumbled across and others might have missed!

*How to Win
*​It really is as simple as sharing a useful tip with us! Be it setting up a mod, coiling a specific RTA, or even a specific concentrate to sneakily add into your favourite mix for an added note! You can make it as easy or as complicated as you like!

All entries will then be randomly drawn to establish our three winners!

*The Prizes
*​We have three amazing prices up for grabs, thanks to three AMA-ZING Supporting Vendors!


*VAPE DECADENCE / THE E-CIG INN*​@BigB and @Mari have generously put up 6 x 100mls of their juice Crafters Code! Their are 8 juices in the range, and the winner can choose their flavours and nicotine options of 0mg / 3mg / 6mg!

















*BOOST
*​A huge thanks to the guys from Boost, @Marzuq and @Keyaam ! For slot number two we have 5 x 60ml bottles of 3mg juice (one of each of the below), as well as 5 of their Fused coils (some single and some dual setups)!









*


X-HYPE LIQUID COMPANY*​And lastly, we have a great prize put up for slot number three, thanks to @zandernwn at The X-Hype Liquid Company! The full line of their juices, 13 x 30ml bottles, nicotine strength chosen by the winner! So all the below, as well as the soon to be released Brand Name Summer Breeze!





















*Closing Date and Competition Rules*​

The competition will close on *Wednesday May 9th, 2018* *at 5 pm*. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One entry per person
*All valid entries* will be *randomly drawn *to give us the* 3 winners*.
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition, however, members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors, and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw.
Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.
​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta (20/4/18)

Just want to add guys, feel free to share more than one useful bit of info. But each member will only get one entry even if they post 5 times.

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (20/4/18)

Most use full tip I have is *BE REGISTERED ON THIS FORUM, YOU WILL NEVER GO WRONG!!*

the rest are:
- *ALWAYS* have 2 spare replacement glass for your tanks (Even when you think you dont need it)
- Put your Nicotine in one of *THESE* bottles, its much safer to use for beginner DIYers.
- Always carry an extra set of batteries (Safely in silicone sleeves or a safe container, NEVER making contact)

Hope it helps someone

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (20/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Most use full tip I have is *BE REGISTERED ON THIS FORUM, YOU WILL NEVER GO WRONG!!*
> 
> the rest are:
> - *ALWAYS* have 2 spare replacement glass for your tanks (Even when you think you dont need it)
> ...


Awesome @Dietz !

Definitely can't argue with you on the forum registration!

I'm lucky that I've only ever broken two glasses, and one was on purpose because I couldn't unscrew the ******! The nicotine is actually a relevant point to me. I have mine in a 100ml Chubby Gorilla with the tip snipped off. I forgot those bottles have a tendency to hold juice on the top, so the other day when I was boosting my nic in one of my juices, I got a nice handful of nic. I suddenly realised bottle choice was important!

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza (20/4/18)

When traveling 
IMHO I always take a mod with that can also be charged with a cables

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 5


----------



## Jengz (20/4/18)

The biggest and most important tip that I can give is:

Always prime and lube up ur coils, even if u are doing a huge pit stop and not going to be using that atty anytime soon. There will come a time u just screw that atty with dry coils onto a mod and hit that fire button!

So always always prime/lube them coils lol!

Because you know what they say about no lube, it’s like going down a water slide with no water!

Peace

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (20/4/18)

When fitting coils or rewicking, always make sure the coils are a safe distance from the rest of the atomiser. Shorts cause sparks, sparks ignite ejuice, inhaling flaming ejuice is not fun.

Charge batteries as soon as possible, if you keep forgetting, you will get caught out sooner rather than later.

Most people find it easier to use a scale to mix DIY. Try using syringes and pipettes, but chances are you will prefer mixing by weight.

Emergency menthol concentrate can be made with Menthol crystals (available from chemists) and PG. Mix to your desired concentration, then add a few drops to your favourite fruity (or other) juice to give it some chill.

Wear sunscreen.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Jamo88 (20/4/18)

here is an important tip

please do not attempt to fill your dipper or tank while driving

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (20/4/18)

My tip is backup your backup.
I ran into a situation where i had four mods with me (two different setups and two pod mods)and no charger and all went flat the same time about 5hours from clocking out at work.so now i carry backup juice backup mods and backup chargers and a small wicking set in a small luchbox and just yesterday my glass broke in my shirt pocket and it didn't bother me(that much).the best part is when you can help someone with said toolbox when they run into trouble






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 2


----------



## antonherbst (20/4/18)

The easiest tip for new vapers i give is. 

Go to a vape shop with an expierenced vaper to have him help you understand the vape lingo and not to be bullied into buying a setup that is not to your liking or vape style.

As easy as that.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 8


----------



## Dietz (20/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Awesome @Dietz !
> 
> Definitely can't argue with you on the forum registration!
> 
> I'm lucky that I've only ever broken two glasses, and one was on purpose because I couldn't unscrew the ******! The nicotine is actually a relevant point to me. I have mine in a 100ml Chubby Gorilla with the tip snipped off. I forgot those bottles have a tendency to hold juice on the top, so the other day when I was boosting my nic in one of my juices, I got a nice handful of nic. I suddenly realised bottle choice was important!


@Stosta , I kid you not, I broke two glasses at the same time while replcing one.

And the nic, ive tried a few bottles, but this needle tip is just tops!! no mess no fuss.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

Tip for Vapers!

Snip the tip of the Chubby tip so the juice comes out without you pulling a muscle squeezing the bottle!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 5 | Winner 4 | Useful 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

Next Tip.

The O-Ring maintenance and look after system!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

Tip to stop atty rash on your mods! Get silicone atty savers!

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

Last tip of the day for bulk battery storage. A wooden box on it's side!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/4/18)

The tip(s) that I can give is:

* ALWAYS do your research - You don't wanna end up buying something which is of no use to you

...and one more...

* Make sure your spouse does not see your Credit Card statements


Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (20/4/18)

Hi guys. 

My number one tip I have to share goes :
Get uncapped data , cause when you're hooked on ecigssa you'll kill mb's like it's nothing.

And then : when refilling your rta , make sure you have the right bottle of juice in your hand , nothing tastes as bad as two exact opposite flavour profiles mixing. 

Have a great day ;

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Llew (20/4/18)

*My tip is "recommending RDTA's for new vapers". *

This comes from experience where starter kits just don't do it right and guys start worrying about their budget every time they need to buy new coils, or replace sealed battery packs etc. 

RTA's can be off putting if you don't wick it right, resulting in leaks or dry hits. 

RDA's for noobs just seem like a hassle, and they don't fancy the idea of dripping every few drags. 

Therefore RDTA's, which perform reasonably well, coil replacement and wicking is cheap, and they avoid the issues that RTA's and RDA's have.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (20/4/18)

Always replace the chimney top cap on the Dvarw DL RTA when rebuilding to prevent pulling a @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

When pitstopping your Skyline or clone always ensure that the inner o-ring is in place before you screw the tank together. Otherwise no 1 on your mod.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marek_710 (20/4/18)

Make sure there is not heavy juice build up under your atty as this can be a mod/chip killer. Keep it fresh

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex (20/4/18)

My top tip - Do not get into a discussion with anyone who is anti-vaping. Just nod your head and move along. Smile on the inside

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 6 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/18)

Best tip I ever received was this:




Using screw on pouring tops for large bottle mixes of 500ml to refill smaller bottles or straight into the atty tanks.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Anvil (20/4/18)

My tip comes from experience. Always mark which of your battery pairs are married. Easiest is to mark the white insulator ring with a marker (just a dot or 2, so 1 dot = set 1, 2 dots = set 2 etc etc.), or alternatively change the wraps so married sets only match each other.

Marrying batteries in dual/triple/quad battery mods is important (see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/importance-of-married-batteries.t48486/) and it's easy to lose track of sets when you're like me and use a lot of the same battery type (12 samsung 30Q 18650s and 6 Ijoy 21700s).

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/4/18)

Try before you buy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/4/18)

These are excellent to protect your tanks and atties when travelling.

Reactions: Like 10 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> These are excellent to protect your tanks and atties when travelling.
> View attachment 129792


Interesting and a great tip, Where did you find those?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Interesting and a great tip, Where did you find those?


I keep all the old tablet/pill containers now. Toss out expired tablets etc, wash and use. I also got some from Clicks once, the guy at the dispensary was kind enough to give me a few.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (20/4/18)

When refilling squonk bottles, fill the bottle 2 thirds of the way. Turn the mod and bottle upside down and place the tube in the pin. No spilling.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

Stosta said:


> *ECIGSSA COMP 10 – Share Your Favourite Tip!
> 
> Sponsored by The E-Cig Inn, Boost, and X-Hype Liquid Company
> 
> ...



What a great idea @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

If u are a mech user this should be ur daily mantra =
i = v/r 
(V is voltage, r is resistance, I is the current )

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

*How to open a Chubby Gorilla (or any bottle which is difficult to open)
*
Hold the bottle upside down, with the top of the bottle under hot, running water. (let the water run into a container so that it's not wasted). Turn the bottle around and around for a while - about half a minute. Dry the bottle, grab the lid and twist. It should open quite easily. 

The science behind this: Hooked's Mom! She taught me to do this for any hard-to-open bottles in the kitchen. Thanks, Mom!

As far as our juice bottles are concerned, I wonder if the hot water isn't softening the plastic top, making it pliable? In addition, if there has been any juice leakage, it might just be the stickiness that's making the bottle difficult to open. The hot water would wash away that leaked juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

A vape band on ur atty looks cool and protects the glass on the atty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

*Give your falling mod a soft landing*

It's so easy to accidentally knock your mod off-balance as you're reaching for your coffee, for example. Who wants a cracked tank? I recently found a pack of these felt mats at Checkers. I think they're supposed to be used for pots etc. so that they're not placed directly on a hot surface.

I use them in a way the manufacturer never dreamed of - under my mod. If I do knock my mod over, it will fall on the felt, not on to a hard surface e.g. a marble kitchen-counter (which is where I get the best internet signal  )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (20/4/18)

This little tool is like a wizard wand imo.To think this little bugger would make loseing those tight attys bottom part is a breez best tip i got is to add it to the tool kit. And to make it better its caramic tweezers of impending doooooooom!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/4/18)

Tfa dragonfruit at 1% blends DIY fruit mixes really well

Uniformly Space a coil by wrapping a high gauge wire between said coil and then remove .... the spaces will prevent hot spots

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## acorn (20/4/18)

The small Ferrero Rocher container makes excelent storage for 18 x 10ml concentrates.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

Willyza said:


> When traveling
> IMHO I always take a mod with that can also be charged with a cables



And if you have an old car which doesn't have a USB slot, get a mini USB car charger, which you insert into the cigarette lighter slot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

craigb said:


> Emergency menthol concentrate can be made with Menthol crystals (available from chemists) and PG. Mix to your desired concentration, then add a few drops to your favourite fruity (or other) juice to give it some chill.
> 
> Wear sunscreen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Most use full tip I have is *BE REGISTERED ON THIS FORUM, YOU WILL NEVER GO WRONG!!*
> 
> the rest are:
> - *ALWAYS* have 2 spare replacement glass for your tanks (Even when you think you dont need it)
> ...



Those needle-tip bottles are fantastic. I'm vaping a juice which is in one of those bottles - quite unusual. It's just so easy to refill my tank - no mess anywhere. I wish all vendors would use them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next Tip.
> 
> The O-Ring maintenance and look after system!
> View attachment 129781



Why not rubbing alcohol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tip to stop atty rash on your mods! Get silicone atty savers!
> View attachment 129782



What's atty rash??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Last tip of the day for bulk battery storage. A wooden box on it's side!
> View attachment 129783



Why a *wooden* box? Sorry for all my questions but this is all so educational

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (20/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Why a *wooden* box? Sorry for all my questions but this is all so educational


Non conductive. Safer than using a steel one, prevents shorts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/4/18)

Hooked said:


> What's atty rash??

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

Hooked said:


> What's atty rash??



Atty rash is the marks that an atty makes from continually screwing them on and off the mods. If you have a close look at most of my mods the top of my mods and the 510 don't have any marks at all.

I see @Pixstar has answered already!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/4/18)

Very useful tool for taking apart top fill RTA’s and tanks. These straight circlip pliers work beautifully on those stubborn parts, holding the top section firmly whilst you unsctew the bottom.
The smooth, rounded edges prevent scratches.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/18)

My tip comes in video form which i posted a while ago but here it is for anyone that missed it.

This tip is the quickest way to get rid of cotton taste.
You wont taste any cotton even on your first hit.
I have been useing this method every time i rewick for over a year.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

acorn said:


> The small Ferrero Rocher container make an excelent storage for 18 x 10ml concentrates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhh! I didn't realise that I have to eat chocolates in order to get into DIY. Now that I know ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Armed (20/4/18)

For all newbies, buy yourself a 'wasp nano' rda. Its dirt cheap, single coil and so, so simple to coil and wick. U will save a packet from ready made coils.
After buying said rda you will notice red traffic lights change to green extremely fast.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (20/4/18)

tip, don't ever vape a tide pod !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (20/4/18)

Don't believe everything the reviewers say on youtube. Make up your own mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## RayDeny (20/4/18)

Simple tip but something to keep in mind.

Mooch is king, watch him, study him, know your batteries. 

Vape safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SouthernCelt (20/4/18)

Always check the condition of your battery wraps and positive insulator before putting them in your mod, even if you use a regulated device. Be safe and don't tempt fate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DaveH (21/4/18)

An important thing to remember when vaping is to suck ..... not blow. 





Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Caramia (21/4/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KUDU (21/4/18)

Use a restricted mouth peace rather than a drip tip for better flavour.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

My tip is as follows:

*Always have a backup device*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/4/18)

Tip for DIY'ers: if you have a harsh fruit mix, consider adding 0.5 - 0.75% FA Cream Fresh instead of a "Smooth" additive. The Cream Fresh softens the mix up and removes most of the harshness, without impairing a creamy taste or texture at low quantities.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Humbolt (24/4/18)

My biggest tip to new vapers is to respect others, especially in public. Don't give other vapers a bad name by blowing your clouds around other people who might not appreciate it, especially non -vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (24/4/18)

My no1 tip to you.

THE HYPE IS NOT ALWAYS REAL!!!
Except for Red Pill, that is as real as it gets.

Always have a back up device and spare batteries.
Always check for specials as they have saved me a couple of hundred.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

My tip, when it comes to steeping DIY juice, there is no alternative to time in a cool dark place. Save yourself the schoolfees in learning this the hard way, or try them all as I did. Eventually you will agree.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (24/4/18)

My top tip is:

''DO NOT BUY A 100ML BOTTLE OF JUICE THAT YOU HAVE NOT TRIED BEFORE"

"DONT SEARCH FOR BEST ON GOOGLE" cause most vape gear is overrated AND YOU WILL ONLY KNOW UNTIL YOU TRY SOMETHING FOR YOUR SELF.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/4/18)

A litte trick I figured out for the softer squonk bottles.

Leave some space after filling up,while inserting the tube,squeeze the bottle a little and hold,once the threads catch release the bottle,this will suck air into the tube and the full squishy bottle will be slightly more forgiving when tightening the cap.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905 (24/4/18)

Another one for the dripper fans...

Should you remove the top cap to paint the coils nicely,always ensure the top cap is fitted before you fire that bad boy up to take a hit...lips and hot coils dont go together.(Never done it myself,but read a few horror stories,the pics looked eina as hell!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/18)

Another tip from me

If you like icy vapes, always keep a *bottle of menthol concentrate* on hand

Just put a few drops into your tank of any fruity or tobacco juice - and enjoy the transformation
Sometimes its just a small enhancement and fresh up - but sometimes - holy moly - its AMAZEBALLS

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> My top tip is:
> 
> ''DO NOT BUY A 100ML BOTTLE OF JUICE THAT YOU HAVE NOT TRIED BEFORE"
> 
> "DONT SEARCH FOR BEST ON GOOGLE" cause most vape gear is overrated AND YOU WILL ONLY KNOW UNTIL YOU TRY SOMETHING FOR YOUR SELF.



Unfortunately some juice is available only in 100ml and by not trying it, one could be missing out on an excellent juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

Vape more - you can never vape too much (unless you're vaping high nic)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Unfortunately some juice is available only in 100ml and by not trying it, one could be missing out on an excellent juice.


Just more proof that FOMO is a real thing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Just more proof that FOMO is a real thing.
> 
> Regards



To your disadvantage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (25/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Unfortunately some juice is available only in 100ml and by not trying it, one could be missing out on an excellent juice.


While thats true, I find many people buy 100ml for the value but end up with 100ml of something they cant vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/4/18)

Instead of buying when u get ur pay cheque, try to save ur vape budget for specials. Most vendors have specials mid month.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (25/4/18)

The hype train has no taste buds, don't trust it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (25/4/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My number one tip I have to share goes :
> Get uncapped data , cause when you're hooked on ecigssa you'll kill mb's like it's nothing.
> ...



Or like me, grabbing the nic bottle after mixing a and ruining brand new wicking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (25/4/18)

When come home with a new mod, make sure you have something for the missus so she can be distracted by the cost of your new gear!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (25/4/18)

Buy a box of alcohol prep pads at your pharmacy. Keeps drip tips clean and hygienic. Gets rid of all residues in new atomizers. Cleans anything. Small and thin enough to carry a few with you in your purse, man bag, hand bag, etcetera. Of course, can also be used for what it was intended for - first aid.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/4/18)

My tip for everyone out there is to avoid hyping of all sorts. Follow styles of hardware that you know works for you, and stick with that route of vaping. No amount of fanboys on facebook will ensure that you enjoy what you bought, and it quickly becomes a bottomless pit you throw your money into.

As far as e-liquid goes, speak to people you know in person for recommendations on what is good and what is kak. (I generally avoid massively discounted e-liquid on sales, they are on sale because they are not moving off the shelves, so generally they either suck, or they have faded and now need to be shifted quickly)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> While thats true, I find many people buy 100ml for the value but end up with 100ml of something they cant vape.



I wouldn't do that. If it's a juice that I haven't tried yet, and it is available in 30ml, then that's what I'd go for. If I really like it then next time I'd order a big bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Instead of buying when u get ur pay cheque, try to save ur vape budget for specials. Most vendors have specials mid month.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar The specials are my downfall!! If I could walk in to a vape shop and buy just that one bottle that I want, it would be fine. However, I buy everything online. I'm in an outlying area so I have to pay extra for delivery anyway, so I think, well, I may as well get value for my money as far as delivery costs are concerned - and I end up buying a few bottles of other juice, even if it's not on special. But of course I saved maybe R30 or R50 on the special, so I did save, didn't I? Didn't I? Huh! Who am I kidding!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

GMacDiggity said:


> The hype train has no taste buds, don't trust it



@GMacDiggity Couldn't agree more - in general. But sometimes the hype IS real and then you're glad that you went along for the ride.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar The specials are my downfall!! If I could walk in to a vape shop and buy just that one bottle that I want, it would be fine. However, I buy everything online. I'm in an outlying area so I have to pay extra for delivery anyway, so I think, well, I may as well get value for my money as far as delivery costs are concerned - and I end up buying a few bottles of other juice, even if it's not on special. But of course I saved maybe R30 or R50 on the special, so I did save, didn't I? Didn't I? Huh! Who am I kidding!


For me it comes to the same amount be it online or physically going to the shop because most vendors charge 65 -75 for delivery and the fuel cost of the trip to the nearest vape shop is always around 50. 
The reason I said to wait for specials is because of the specials I missed over the couple of months, eg the Athena deal on vape cartel, or the special on TFM flavours on their website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> For me it comes to the same amount be it online or physically going to the shop because most vendors charge 65 -75 for delivery and the fuel cost of the trip to the nearest vape shop is always around 50.
> The reason I said to wait for specials is because of the specials I missed over the couple of months, eg the Athena deal on vape cartel, or the special on TFM flavours on their website.



Yes, you're quite right about the fuel cost - and the time and inconvenience of going to a shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tip to stop atty rash on your mods! Get silicone atty savers!
> View attachment 129782


Where do you get these @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Where do you get these @Rob Fisher



Here we go @Bulldog. http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/rebuildable-supplies/clear-atty-gaskets

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/4/18)

My tip for everyday life would definitely have to be - "Don't fart when you've got diarrhea"

And on the vaping front use hairbands to keep the wire on your spools from unwinding. You can leave the band on and the wire easily unwraps from under it, even when wrapping claptons.



And @Rob Fisher you can even get one to match your pink Mod

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Creative 2


----------



## MrDeedz (27/4/18)

Sharing my fav tip 

Hands customs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD (27/4/18)

Regarding mech mods and arc issues :

If you dont have a dielectric grease for your contacts, Petroleum jelly (Vaseline) works like a champ to get rid of those annoying arcs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/4/18)

Always keep a spare mod , batteries , cotton, juice,batts and wire in the family car and ur car

There are days when you forget stuff and the emergency kit is priceless

I keep mine next to the emergency triangle

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/4/18)

1. Always look to purchase the best batteries you can and get them at reputable vendors only! Don't try to save R20 or whatever and get your batteries from a random person/store.

2. When wicking your RDA, you don't need to stuff the deck with cotton. 

3. Always tighten down your coil leads, dry fire and then tighten again. 

4. The best mod is the mod you have with you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (27/4/18)

daniel craig said:


> 1. Always look to purchase the best batteries you can and get them at reputable vendors only! Don't try to save R20 or whatever and get your batteries from a random person/store.
> 
> 2. When wicking your RDA, you don't need to stuff the deck with cotton.
> 
> ...



Just have to add my full agreement on all points.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)

Buy/use whichever mod/juice is right for *YOU. *It's your comfort-zone that matters. (applies to everything in life!!)

If a salesperson or anyone else is trying to bully you into buying something that you don't want, don't get into a discussion/argument, because whatever you say, they'll have a comeback. You're wasting your breath. Stand your ground quietly and firmly.

This is what I do:

Salesperson: blah blah blah
Me: That's not what I want.
Salesperson: blah blah blah
Me: That's not what I want.
Salesperson: blah blah blah
Me: That's not what I want.

The salesperson has no leverage to argue against you and he/she will soon get tired of your repeated, "That's not what I want"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

Another tip

(Especially for newer vapers)

Spend a lot of time trying out different juices to see what flavours you like. Try out samples, go to a shop and ask to try various flavours, try out your friends' flavours.

Dont be scared to try flavours you think you wont like. Vaping is different to food. You might get a nice surprise.

All it takes is to find two or three juices you absolutely love and then its plain sailing from there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)

Silver said:


> Another tip
> 
> (Especially for newer vapers)
> 
> ...



@Silver I agree that vaping is different from food and it can also work in the opposite way e.g. I love pumpkin, but I hate pumpkin juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> My tip for everyday life would definitely have to be - "Don't fart when you've got diarrhea"
> 
> And on the vaping front use hairbands to keep the wire on your spools from unwinding. You can leave the band on and the wire easily unwraps from under it, even when wrapping claptons.
> View attachment 130371
> ...



Oi vey! That's where my hairbands have been disappearing to. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Strontium (28/4/18)

Shake before use. 

Shake your nic to avoid hotspots. 
Shake your concentrates to avoid sediment. 
Shake your mix to help steep.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (30/4/18)

I really thought this thread would be a culmination of stuff I had read elsewhere on the forum already, but there are so many things I've never heard of before. Keep up the good work guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (30/4/18)

Silver said:


> Another tip
> 
> (Especially for newer vapers)
> 
> ...



What @Silver said, and maybe like I do, might be stupid BUT when looking for a new flavour
I take a bottle of cold water with and have a sip after every taste
It works for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Willyza said:


> What @Silver said, and maybe like I do, might be stupid BUT when looking for a new flavour
> I take a bottle of cold water with and have a sip after every taste
> It works for me



@Willyza That's smart, not stupid!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Willyza That's smart, not stupid!!



Agreed @Willyza 
It helps to drink water before trying to taste a new flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (30/4/18)

This is my favourite tip that I am sharing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Spyro said:


> This is my favourite tip that I am sharing.
> 
> View attachment 130657



Lol classic ! 

That was my first thought when I saw the title.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (30/4/18)

My handy tip

If you're new to vaping find 3 juices you like and rotate them. I found that when I started getting bored of a juice , I felt like a cig. So keeping up my interest levels juice wise kept my on track

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (1/5/18)

hyphen said:


> My handy tip
> 
> If you're new to vaping find 3 juices you like and rotate them. I found that when I started getting bored of a juice , I felt like a cig. So keeping up my interest levels juice wise kept my on track


Too true @hyphen ! I all too often run out of my favourites and end up vaping juices I don't really like because I "have too many to buy more".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

Good one @Spyro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

Andre said:


> Buy a box of alcohol prep pads at your pharmacy. Keeps drip tips clean and hygienic. Gets rid of all residues in new atomizers. Cleans anything. Small and thin enough to carry a few with you in your purse, man bag, hand bag, etcetera. Of course, can also be used for what it was intended for - first aid.



Thanks for the tip @Andre. It will be easier to use than rubbing alcohol and an earbud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (1/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Too true @hyphen ! I all too often run out of my favourites and end up vaping juices I don't really like because I "have too many to buy more".


You find yourself in that position more often than not! 

My tip would be to regularly clean your tanks and drippers!!

Get an ultrasonic or some warm water and dishwashing liquid will do fine! Simply coiling and wicking wont give you 100 percent pure flavour if your atty has buildup in the chamber or topcap from previous juices. You will be surprised just how dirty it actually gets just after a week of use, to the naked eye it seems clean but take a tissue and wipe inside the chimney/chamber/topcap and see just how dirty it can get!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Caseman (1/5/18)

Good evening forum.
My tips would be:
- At a petshop look for a circular sponge fishtank filter. Pretty cheap and easy to come by. Cut down to size and fit into car cup holder. Now you have a vape holder that cannot scratch your prized mod and this prevents it from rocking about.
- at Makro there are addis type plastic 3 drawer sets for around R200... perfect to organize and classify building kit, juices and spares

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caseman (1/5/18)

Another tip:
A Tupperware egg holder makes for a brilliant tank carry case. Excellent if you need to keep the tanks upright

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Caseman (1/5/18)

If you need an easy tank stand use a strip of nice wood, or not, or even drift wood, rip off a piece of skirting or even better... an old bathroom/shower duckboard. Take a strip of wood and drill holes in it. Use a biggish screw and not a tank to taper thread. You could end up with something simple like mine or like my driftwood idea, something special.
Even something nostalgic like wood from the fireplace or tree of your folks house or previous rental property LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (2/5/18)

another tip for someone that like to change flavours during the day but don't carry the house around with them.
in a tank or your bottom feed bottle fill your different favorite flavours and just leave it don't shake,but turn it upside down for 5 seconds.everytime you vape you will experience a different flavour to keep the excitement going throughout the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

Resistance said:


> another tip for someone that like to change flavours during the day but don't carry the house around with them.
> in a tank or your bottom feed bottle fill your different favorite flavours and just leave it don't shake,but turn it upside down for 5 seconds.everytime you vape you will experience a different flavour to keep the excitement going throughout the day


Haha! You sure you're not going to end up with a single weird tasting juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

Small change to the OP...

The Boost juices up for grabs are 60mls not 50mls!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/18)

Caseman said:


> Another tip:
> A Tupperware egg holder makes for a brilliant tank carry case. Excellent if you need to keep the tanks upright



Great tips @Caseman 
Thank you!
I love the idea of the egg holder for keeping the tanks organised and upright !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/5/18)

Schnappie said:


> You find yourself in that position more often than not!
> 
> My tip would be to regularly clean your tanks and drippers!!
> 
> Get an ultrasonic or some warm water and dishwashing liquid will do fine! Simply coiling and wicking wont give you 100 percent pure flavour if your atty has buildup in the chamber or topcap from previous juices. You will be surprised just how dirty it actually gets just after a week of use, to the naked eye it seems clean but take a tissue and wipe inside the chimney/chamber/topcap and see just how dirty it can get!



Agreed @Schnappie
When I "twist & wipe" the inside of the chimney part on my RTAs I am always surprised at how much dark stuff and gunk is showing on the toilet paper. Eek!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Max (2/5/18)

Seriously Seriously Seriously ECIGSSA Forumites - Please make sure that when you are processing/making a DIY eJoose - and capturing %ages for gram conversion - FOCUS and make sure you capture the correct Drop/%age of Menthol - Please don’t capture %age when Drops are specified - You WILL know that when you vape it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid (2/5/18)

im pretty new to this hobby and life saving game of vaping but if I had to share a tip it would be a simp,e but effective one:

Tip: Always unscrew or remove your atty/tank from your battery mod. It may seem like a tedious and completely pointless task but this practice can help prevent spillage of juice into the buttons or battery, especially from a tank full of newly dropped in juice, preventing death of your device.

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> im pretty new to this hobby and life saving game of vaping but if I had to share a tip it would be a simp,e but effective one:
> 
> Tip: Always unscrew or remove your atty/tank from your battery mod. It may seem like a tedious and completely pointless task but this practice can help prevent spillage of juice into the buttons or battery, especially from a tank full of newly dropped in juice, preventing death of your device.


Tedious indeed but you are right in saying that it could potentially save your device.

I'm sure @Rob Fisher once lost a Snow Wolf Mini when a tank dumped juice on it overnight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Tedious indeed but you are right in saying that it could potentially save your device.
> 
> I'm sure @Rob Fisher once lost a Snow Wolf Mini when a tank dumped juice on it overnight.



He did indeed! He lost two Snow Wolf mini’s. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

@Caseman - good tip about the mod holder in the car!

I have one of those 3-drawer units, which I bought specifically for vape stuff. Love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (4/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Haha! You sure you're not going to end up with a single weird tasting juice?


I vape fruity flavours.have not experienced one bad vape day yet and i do it most days.ncv trinity,gbom moondrops on ice and rac city strange fruit.some of it combine but even that taste like more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (4/5/18)

Only a few days left!

For those that haven't entered, cancel your weekend plans to make sure you can think of some advice to share! Missing your gran's brithday party will be worth it when you're vaping some amazing prize juice!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Marzuq (4/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Only a few days left!
> 
> For those that haven't entered, cancel your weekend plans to make sure you can think of some advice to share! Missing your gran's brithday party will be worth it when you're vaping some amazing prize juice!



That sounds like some good advice right there. your entry is accepted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Spyro (4/5/18)

Remember to put your top cap back on before vaping. Twice in the last two weeks I've gone to take a drag and have burnt my lips on scolding hot coils. I fear I will do this a few more times before I truly learn my lesson.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (4/5/18)

Thanks you for the chance 

Vaping steps - Coil It - Wick It - Juice It - Vape It - Make it Cloudy - Enjoy it 

Just a thought - If you need quick easy atomizer/tank holder - why not just use an egg box - it should do the job well enough...and it's cheaper! 

Choosing a Narrower-Bore Drip Tip
will boost your flavours.

Lemon or Water helps reset your taste buds...if you get vapers tongue!works for me...sometimes 

Shake your e-juice a little before filling your tank - it mixes the flavours.

Remember - do not toss your e-cig out the car window like you would a cigarette! Cause then it's F#$ked and you will need a new one.

Research the kit/mod/tank before buying it, in that way, you will be happier with it - unless you win it...then thats a bonus.

PG does not mean Parental Guidence

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Nice tips @Vapessa 
Enjoyed reading that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

Vapessa said:


> Thanks you for the chance
> 
> Vaping steps - Coil It - Wick It - Juice It - Vape It - Make it Cloudy - Enjoy it
> 
> ...



@Vapessa Good tips - and good laughs!! When I read someone's post in this thread about using plastic egg holders for tanks, I also thought about using an egg box instead, because it's absorbent. 

Your tips about not throwing your e-cig out the car window and PG not meaning Parental Guidance really made me laugh. Just the way to start the day!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

Have a dedicated mod for each flavour profile. That way if there is flavour-ghosting it's not a big deal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Have a dedicated mod for each flavour profile. That way if there is flavour-ghosting it's not a big deal.



Agreed 100%

In my case its:
Tobacco
Fruity menthol (about 3 devices actually)
Desserts (on the odd occasion)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> In my case its:
> Tobacco
> ...



@Silver for me it's:
Coffee
Dessert
Chocolate
Vanilla
Fruit (fruit mixes without anything added to them)
Fruit (with additions e.g. yoghurt, custard)

EDIT: And Minty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver for me it's:
> Coffee
> Dessert
> Chocolate
> ...



Wow, thats super!
A device for each type of juice!
Way to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> im pretty new to this hobby and life saving game of vaping but if I had to share a tip it would be a simp,e but effective one:
> 
> Tip: Always unscrew or remove your atty/tank from your battery mod. It may seem like a tedious and completely pointless task but this practice can help prevent spillage of juice into the buttons or battery, especially from a tank full of newly dropped in juice, preventing death of your device.



@Ruwaid I've never done this before, but I took your advice. I removed the atty and put it in a little container. Someone, can't remember if it was you, said that one must turn the atty upside down. I did this with a great deal of trepidation. The next morning the juice was in the container and none in the atty. So how do you prevent this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Ruwaid I've never done this before, but I took your advice. I removed the atty and put it in a little container. Someone, can't remember if it was you, said that one must turn the atty upside down. I did this with a great deal of trepidation. The next morning the juice was in the container and none in the atty. So how do you prevent this?



I dont think you need to turn it upside down @Hooked
Maybe thats why it leaked out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (7/5/18)

And we're into the final stretch!

Competition closes on Wednesday at 17h00 guys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (7/5/18)

Hi @Hooked so sorry for that mishap  no friend...wasn't me that mentioned that but i did mention merely unscrewing the atty only and removing it off the mod/battery device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/5/18)

Attention all mixers. If you are getting a harsh throat hit from your juice, sort it out by lowering the PH of your juice thus making it more acidic which will diminish the throat hit. 
PH < 7 = acidic
PH = 7 = base
PH > 7 = alkaline

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Attention all mixers. If you are getting a harsh throat hit from your juice, sort it out by lowering the PH of your juice thus making it more acidic which will diminish the throat hit.
> PH < 7 = acidic
> PH = 7 = base
> PH > 7 = alkaline


Interesting @Oceanic Vapes , ive never heard of this. and will probably never try this as I like a throat hit, But out of interest sake, how would you increase or decrease your PH? mix PH up or PH Down into your juices? or use common Items like Lemon juice or Bicarb? and is it safe for inhalation?

I know PH up contains potassium hydroxide and cant be good to inhale?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Interesting @Oceanic Vapes , ive never heard of this. and will probably never try this as I like a throat hit, But out of interest sake, how would you increase or decrease your PH? mix PH up or PH Down into your juices? or use common Items like Lemon juice or Bicarb? and is it safe for inhalation?
> 
> I know PH up contains potassium hydroxide and cant be good to inhale?


There are many thing you could use to lower you PH such as citric, malic, lemon juice and apple cider vinegar to name a few, most enhance or pop additives are made up of citric or malic or a combination of the two, and it's my opinion that it's the acidity that makes the juice pop.

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

Enter comps - if you're not in it, you can't win it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RobertC83 (8/5/18)

As I've been cigarette free for a year plus now, I'm passionate about getting people to stop smoking and move onto vaping. I always recommend that their first couple bottles of vape juice be 6mg nic as the nicotine delivery from vaping is slower compared instant delivery from one full cigarette. The amount of times I've seen guys vape only to light up straight after. I believe the higher nicotine will prevent this. I further say try lower the nicotine as soon as your body adjusts to vaping as the 6mg vape juice can be very harsh. 

Had a couple success stories with this method, me included.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Another tip, as a result of personal experience yesterday evening (again):
If you have more than one desk dripper, put the bottle of juice you're using in each right next to the dripper it's being used in. Last night I had two desk setups.. one with lemon creams, and one with coffee.

At one point I lost focus and dripped coffee into the lemon cream RDA.

.......my therapist says it will take time for me to trust again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Neal (8/5/18)

You can get attys really clean by dismantling and leaving in a small glass of water overnight with half a sterodent tablet added. Need to rinse in warm water before reassembly. If you are pit stopping more than one atty place them in separate glasses to avoid mixing parts up. 
Another tip is to try and avoid excessive alcohol consumption and then thinking it is a good time to recoil and wick your dripper, trust me I know this from experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

Make, or have someone make it for you, a juice stand on different levels, so that you can see the bottles clearly. This is one that someone made for me - I have two: one for coffees and one for other juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

Starry starry night ....

I have two identical mods and need to differentiate them because I use them for different flavour profiles, so I painted one of them with glitter nailpolish. The glitter nailpolish has crystals in it which bind together and makes it hard as a rock - it won't just peel off (I know this to my detriment as I painted my nails with it once!).

Or maybe you just want some bling in your life ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Lyznad (8/5/18)

Always have something to drink around when Vaping. 

I sometimes get cotton mouth when Vaping alot. 

It's best to keep hydrated at all times

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Another tip, as a result of personal experience yesterday evening (again):
> If you have more than one desk dripper, put the bottle of juice you're using in each right next to the dripper it's being used in. Last night I had two desk setups.. one with lemon creams, and one with coffee.
> 
> At one point I lost focus and dripped coffee into the lemon cream RDA.
> ...



Hmmm lemon cream with coffee .... sounds tasty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Hmmm lemon cream with coffee .... sounds tasty!



I do the same with my mods. At night, each mod is put to sleep in its own bed, alongside the bottle of juice which is in the mod. If I don't do that, I don't always know what juice is in the mod - which proves that blind-tasting isn't accurate (for me, anyway).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Hmmm lemon cream with coffee .... sounds tasty!


No. No no no. That entire RDA now needs an excorcism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (8/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Make, or have someone make it for you, a juice stand on different levels, so that you can see the bottles clearly. This is one that someone made for me - I have two: one for coffees and one for other juices.
> 
> View attachment 131370


 i generally just use the bin as the coffee eliquid stand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/18)

Neal said:


> You can get attys really clean by dismantling and leaving in a small glass of water overnight with half a sterodent tablet added. Need to rinse in warm water before reassembly.



But don’t try a raw REO with a sterodent tablet... been there and got that t-shirt... took a lot of elbow grease to get rid of the marks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (8/5/18)

How about naming your kits...for instance...."Henry"  in that way....if you take a hit....and it's good...you can say "Ag Henry, I love it when you give me Clouds"...or a good flavour..."oooh Henry, that tastes flippin Amazeballs" or if you get a dry hit...or spit back...you can say "F#*k Henry, WTF did you do that for"....
Lol...No I don't give mine names!
Just thought of it and had to share my bit of a laugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Max (8/5/18)

@Vapessa Rather call it Missy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RivasCB (8/5/18)

1) Always vape with the your RDA's cap on, 
2) Ohms law is not a suggestion, 
3) Batteries are like your partner - they will explode if used wrong 
4) What you think you know, is probably what you don't know, so ask and than you will know!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Vapessa said:


> How about naming your kits...for instance...."Henry"  in that way....if you take a hit....and it's good...you can say "Ag Henry, I love it when you give me Clouds"...or a good flavour..."oooh Henry, that tastes flippin Amazeballs" or if you get a dry hit...or spit back...you can say "F#*k Henry, WTF did you do that for"....
> Lol...No I don't give mine names!
> Just thought of it and had to share my bit of a laugh


I'm not taking a hit from a Henry, even if he talks foreign.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Vapessa said:


> How about naming your kits...for instance...."Henry"  in that way....if you take a hit....and it's good...you can say "Ag Henry, I love it when you give me Clouds"...or a good flavour..."oooh Henry, that tastes flippin Amazeballs" or if you get a dry hit...or spit back...you can say "F#*k Henry, WTF did you do that for"....
> Lol...No I don't give mine names!
> Just thought of it and had to share my bit of a laugh



Haha my mods come with their brand names. I have an Asvape Gabriel and SMOANT Cylon. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

Vapessa said:


> How about naming your kits...for instance...."Henry"  in that way....if you take a hit....and it's good...you can say "Ag Henry, I love it when you give me Clouds"...or a good flavour..."oooh Henry, that tastes flippin Amazeballs" or if you get a dry hit...or spit back...you can say "F#*k Henry, WTF did you do that for"....
> Lol...No I don't give mine names!
> Just thought of it and had to share my bit of a laugh



Many months ago when someone bought a new BB, @antonherbst would start a name your BB thread. There would be various bizarre names in a poll. Whether the owner of the BB ever used the name given to his mod I don't know. Well ... some people name their cars, so I guess they could name their mods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha my mods come with their brand names. I have an Asvape Gabriel and SMOANT Cylon. Lol



Most of my mods are Pico, so I just use their colour; the red Pico, red blue & white Pico etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

RivasCB said:


> 1) Always vape with the your RDA's cap on,
> 2) Ohms law is not a suggestion,
> 3) Batteries are like your partner - they will explode if used wrong
> 4) What you think you know, is probably what you don't know, so ask and than you will know!



 Well-written @RivasCB!

I read somewhere that South Africans regard speed limits as suggestions lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

Great stuff guys! Last day to get your entries in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leezozo (9/5/18)

Hey, you...do want saturated wicks with zero dry hits on a genesis-styled RDTA; and without tilting? Look no further. Ok...look a little bit further.


Firstly, wick your cotton as tight as possible through your coils.
Now cut your cotton so each of the ends reaches the bottom of the tanks glass.
Then measure your cotton from where the top of the glass is to the bottom of the glass is....
Now that section of your cotton, you should thin out.

(This is where my tip comes in)


*Don't* thin out your cotton out with elbow tweezers. Rather use a sharp scissor.
Start by gently brushing that section of cotton out using one inside edge of the scissor, the way you would brush out long hair.
About a 1/3 to half of the cotton should be puffed out at the bottom that you can then proceed to trim off.

Now the cotton shouldn't be taking up much space in your tank but the travel of the cotton is long enough to be saturated without tilting it. And if done correctly, the cotton will almost look transparent or 'flowy' like hair under water when it's in your juice. - Hopefully you guys and gals with RDTA's will find this one helpful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (9/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I'm not taking a hit from a Henry, even if he talks foreign.


Loved that wimpy ad  @aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

At 17h00 sharp we will close entries, and then spend about two weeks consolidating the list of valid entrants and another two weeks doing the draw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 131503
> 
> 
> At 17h00 sharp we will close entries, and then spend about two weeks consolidating the list of valid entrants and another two weeks doing the draw!



There will be riots if you take that long

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/5/18)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 131503
> 
> 
> At 17h00 sharp we will close entries, and then spend about two weeks consolidating the list of valid entrants and another two weeks doing the draw!


Good luck!


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

Hooked said:


> There will be riots if you take that long


At least there will be minimal damage to property when an online community riots!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Stosta said:


> At least there will be minimal damage to property when an online community riots!



DDOS attacks? I doubt it. Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (9/5/18)

Stosta said:


> At least there will be minimal damage to property when an online community riots!


Spam attacks! Every post in every thread by every member starts with @Stosta. Maybe no prperty dammage.

Also my last tip to fellow members.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (9/5/18)

Stosta said:


> At least there will be minimal damage to property when an online community riots!



Have you ever seen how I throw a tablet?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Have you ever seen how I throw a tablet?



You wouldn't dare do that!


----------



## aktorsyl (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You wouldn't dare do that!


Yeah that Panado travels when launched at the right trajectory, hey.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (9/5/18)

Such a great thread with such super tips!
Well done to everyone who took part - thank you!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Yeah that Panado travels when launched at the right trajectory, hey.



Ouch! 

Yells "boomerang!"


----------



## aktorsyl (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Yells "boomerang!"


At least the pain is administered together with the painkiller. Bundled deal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Okay okay...

Due to the threats of violence against me the team has decided to get you guys a result today! Just give us time to compile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay okay...
> 
> Due to the threats of violence against me the team has decided to get you guys a result today! Just give us time to compile!


23h59 is still today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> 23h59 is still today...


Or I'll get @kev mac to make the announcements from the US, then it will be tomorrow but still today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 2


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Or I'll get @kev mac to make the announcements from the US, then it will be tomorrow but still today!


Thats Evil man!


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Thats Evil man!



Well to be fair, he does self-identify as a storm trooper.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> Well to be fair, he does self-identify as a storm trooper.



More like the Sith Lord




Do not tempt him! Lol

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Okay, so you will still get your winners by the end of the South African day, but I still love to drag things out so I'm going to give them to you one at a time!

The draw has been done, and the names of the winners are in my grubby paws, let's see who is first up...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay, so you will still get your winners by the end of the South African day, but I still love to drag things out so I'm going to give them to you one at a time!
> 
> The draw has been done, and the names of the winners are in my grubby paws, let's see who is first up...


You give a man a tiny little bit of power...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> You give a man a tiny little bit of power...


Hahaha! Yeah it is a blatant abuse of power, I'm prepared to admit that!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

and all of this useless nattering is just giving you excuses to delay even more... correct?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Yeah it is a blatant abuse of power, I'm prepared to admit that!



Im reaching for my phone like a mad man every time I get a notification for this! @Stosta youre killing us here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

So our first prize was generously put up by the guys at Vape Decadence, @BigB and @Mari are giving away 6 x 100ml bottles of their Crafters Code juice range. There are 8 flavours in the range to choose from:

Blizzard: Icy menthol mix with a blast of eucalyptus
Caribbean: Rich tobacco with the dark fruity tones of Jamaican rum
Countdown: Thick vanilla custard with a butterscotch ripple
Melon Medley: Mixed melons with a twist of papaya
N-Ice Melons: Awesome melon mix with an icy exhale
Sunrise: Fruity milk flavour that will always please
Diner Vapes: Strawberry Jam
Diner Vapes: Blueberry Cheesecake

The tip from this winner was to always do your research before buying, and to hide your credit card statements from your wife... Two invaluable pieces of information there!!



















@Nadim_Paruk !!!!!!!!

Congratulations on your prize!!!! Please send a PM to @BigB and @Mari to arrange.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> So our first prize was generously put up by the guys at Vape Decadence, @BigB and @Mari are giving away 6 x 100ml bottles of their Crafters Code juice range. There are 8 flavours in the range to choose from:
> 
> Blizzard: Icy menthol mix with a blast of eucalyptus
> Caribbean: Rich tobacco with the dark fruity tones of Jamaican rum
> ...





Thank you so much @Stosta !!! I was not expecting my 2 cents to be the Winner 

Will PM @BigB & @Mari shortly

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Also, just randomly tagging people in this thread can be a great source of entertainment!!

@craigb 
@Jp1905 
@Hooked 
@RainstormZA 
@Dietz
@Raindance 
@Adephi 
@aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Jp1905 (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Also, just randomly tagging people in this thread can be a great source of entertainment!!
> 
> @craigb
> @Jp1905
> ...



Savage!

Almost had a mini heart attack there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Also, just randomly tagging people in this thread can be a great source of entertainment!!
> 
> @craigb
> @Jp1905
> ...


Cool, winners confirmed. Out of your own pocket? You're so generous

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Cool, winners confirmed. Out of your own pocket? You're so generous


Haha! My bank account is in such a sad state of affairs you wouldn't want any prize that I could afford!

Maybe some half-empty juice bottles, cotton and wire off-cuts, a bag of sticky old plastic bottles maybe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Haha! My bank account is in such a sad state of affairs you wouldn't want any prize that I could afford!
> 
> Maybe some half-empty juice bottles, cotton and wire off-cuts, a bag of sticky old plastic bottles maybe?


Recession is upon us, it's a fitting prize!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (10/5/18)

congrats @Nadim_Paruk nice one !!!

happy vapes !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BigB (10/5/18)

Congratulations. Mari will contact you shortly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (10/5/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thank you so much @Stosta !!! I was not expecting my 2 cents to be the Winner
> 
> Will PM @BigB & @Mari shortly


Congratulations on this win! Hope you have many happy vapes on it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

@Nadim_Paruk Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Also, just randomly tagging people in this thread can be a great source of entertainment!!
> 
> @craigb
> @Jp1905
> ...



Haha very funny. After all the support I give you...

*thinks to self and plans to get even*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (10/5/18)

Well Done 
@Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (10/5/18)

Congratulations @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Hmmm... I think it might be time for another prize announcement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thank you so much @Stosta !!! I was not expecting my 2 cents to be the Winner
> 
> Will PM @BigB & @Mari shortly


Winner Winner Chicken dinner @Nadim_Paruk !! Congrats Bru and Enjoy!!

This was one of the best comps to follow, lotsa fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm... I think it might be time for another prize announcement!


yes yes I agree, the one where you forgot to tag my name on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm... I think it might be time for another prize announcement!


How @Stosta thinks he looks



How the community acutally sees @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Haha! I will tag you in this post @Dietz !!!

@craigb ... I'm from KZN, and the Zulu culture believes that weight is directly proportional to success, so i'm going to assume that is the angle you were working in your post for your own competition safety!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Anvil (10/5/18)

@Stosta you talk about threats of violence and then you do this to us??? I may have some bad news, I think your survival instinct may be broken, or at least working backwards...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

I like to live life on the edge @Anvil!

I'm still going typing up the next winning post, but in the meantime I'll give you guys a little clue as to our next winner....

I have in fact already tagged you in a post today!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I will tag you in this post @Dietz !!!
> 
> @craigb ... I'm from KZN, and the Zulu culture believes that weight is directly proportional to success, so i'm going to assume that is the angle you were working in your post for your own competition safety!


Just make sure tag is in the same sentience as "And this prize goes to..."


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I like to live life on the edge @Anvil!
> 
> I'm still going typing up the next winning post, but in the meantime I'll give you guys a little clue as to our next winner....
> 
> I have in fact already tagged you in a post today!


By now you've tagged the whole western hemisphere in a post today

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Just make sure tag is in the same sentience as "And this prize goes to..."


and this prize goes to @craigb, sorry @Dietz.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I like to live life on the edge @Anvil!
> 
> I'm still going typing up the next winning post, but in the meantime I'll give you guys a little clue as to our next winner....
> 
> I have in fact already tagged you in a post today!


The dark side is strong with this one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Hahaha! Okay that is a little more specific @Dietz !

@aktorsyl you are right, I have tagged quite a few people already today. And even if I haven't there is still another prize after that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (10/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> By now you've tagged the whole western hemisphere in a post today


I wasn't tagged... I'm going to sulk in a corner. Unless tagging me in the post about already tagging someone counts? Tagception?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Okay that is a little more specific @Dietz !
> 
> @aktorsyl you are right, I have tagged quite a few people already today. And even if I haven't there is still another prize after that!


I have a healthy respect for the amount of trolling in this thread

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

@craigb I was thinking of doing exactly that, but thought it might be too cruel!

Thank you @Raindance, buttering me up won't help though because the names have already been chosen. 

@Anvil ... I tagged you in that very post didn't I? That means you fall into that list too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

@aktorsyl I have to agree, I'm actually squeeking out a tear I'm enjoying all this trolling so much!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I have a healthy respect for the amount of trolling in this thread


I'm actually dreading the next name being mine, because I'm well enough socialized to have the good grace to stop with the snarky comments if it were, and I am having too much fun with it to want it to stop prematurely (premature being a term @Stosta is intimately and medically familiar with)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Winner Winner Chicken dinner @Nadim_Paruk !! Congrats Bru and Enjoy!!
> 
> This was one of the best comps to follow, lotsa fun!


Thanks alot @Dietz 

I have to agree.. this was one of the best competitions to follow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I have a healthy respect for the amount of trolling in this thread


Exactly why im enjoying this comp so much!


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

This is @Stosta right now:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

So as it so happens @craigb ... 








You are in fact our next winner!!!!! (Sorry @Dietz )  But if you would prefer to carry on trolling I can always re-roll your name? I couldn't believe when you posted that comment, because that is EXACTLY what I was thinking of doing!!!

@craigb you get to try some of the awesome juices and coils that are available from @Marzuq and @Keyaam from Boost (thank you guys for the epic contribution)!

60mls Iced
60mls Bubble Krush
60mls Peppermint Pudding
60mls Lemon Cake
60mls Arctic Fruit
5 sets of coils!

Iced is a personal favourite of mine, and their other juices are incredbly smooth, so I hope you enjoy them!

Your winning tip(s)...



craigb said:


> When fitting coils or rewicking, always make sure the coils are a safe distance from the rest of the atomiser. Shorts cause sparks, sparks ignite ejuice, inhaling flaming ejuice is not fun.
> 
> Charge batteries as soon as possible, if you keep forgetting, you will get caught out sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...



Our last winner will be announced a little later, after plenty more tagging and trolling.

You guys are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> So as it so happens @craigb ...
> You are in fact our next winner!!!!! (Sorry @Dietz )  But if you would prefer to carry on trolling I can always re-roll your name? I couldn't believe when you posted that comment, because that is EXACTLY what I was thinking of doing!!!
> @craigb you get to try some of the awesome juices and coils that are available from @Marzuq and @Keyaam from Boost (thank you guys for the epic contribution)!
> 60mls Iced
> ...



Well done and Congrats @craigb enjoy and remember that I am always here to test these juices if you need a second opinion 



@Stosta how much was the bribe he paid you, You know... I might have been able to give a better bribe hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

This was a fun comp! I would like to take part in more trollathons!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Stosta how much was the bribe he paid you, You know... I might have been able to give a better bribe hey


LOL @Dietz 

Well done @craigb

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> So as it so happens @craigb ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is fantastic. Thanks @Marzuq and @Keyaam!!! I've had to check back a couple of times to make sure it wasn't @Stosta upping his troll game.
I'll cut back on the trolling until just after the final name 
Will still be relishing everyone elses trolling though

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> This was a fun comp! I would like to take part in more trollathons!!


I think a trollathon sounds great, I imagine it would get out of hand in minutes though!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I think a trollathon sounds great, I imagine it would get out of hand in minutes though!


Hahaha..... hold my beer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> LOL @Dietz
> 
> Well done @craigb


Thanks man. Congrats to you too!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Well done and Congrats @craigb enjoy and remember that I am always here to test these juices if you need a second opinion
> 
> 
> 
> @Stosta how much was the bribe he paid you, You know... I might have been able to give a better bribe hey



Well CT is a little bit of a distance from Benoni... so, I'll send you some vapemail pics instead, hows that sound?

And it's not called a bribe, it's a transaction facilitator.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> Well CT is a little bit of a distance from Benoni... so, I'll send you some vapemail pics instead, hows that sound?
> 
> And it's not called a bribe, it's a transaction facilitator.


Well at least its something, ill take it!!
Ooooh is that whats it called

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> That is fantastic. Thanks @Marzuq and @Keyaam!!! I've had to check back a couple of times to make sure it wasn't @Stosta upping his troll game.
> I'll cut back on the trolling until just after the final name
> Will still be relishing everyone elses trolling though



Congrats @craigb 
please PM me or @Keyaam to arrange delivery of your prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> That is fantastic. Thanks @Marzuq and @Keyaam!!! I've had to check back a couple of times to make sure it wasn't @Stosta upping his troll game.
> I'll cut back on the trolling until just after the final name
> Will still be relishing everyone elses trolling though


Congratulations Craigb. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> And it's not called a bribe, it's a transaction facilitator.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> That is fantastic. Thanks @Marzuq and @Keyaam!!! I've had to check back a couple of times to make sure it wasn't @Stosta upping his troll game.
> I'll cut back on the trolling until just after the final name
> Will still be relishing everyone elses trolling though


Hahaha! You know it's got bad when you actually win, but don't trust the guy behind the announcement enough to believe you won!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Bulldog (10/5/18)

Congrats @Nadim_Paruk and @craigb 
Great comp @Stosta (1 point in the bag)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I think a trollathon sounds great, I imagine it would get out of hand in minutes though!



Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Okay, enough monkey-business!

Whose ready to hear the winner of the last prize?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay, enough monkey-business!
> 
> Whose ready to hear the winner of the last prize?


Wait, let's put on the Benny Hill soundtrack first.
Ok, go.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay, enough monkey-business!
> 
> Whose ready to hear the winner of the last prize?


Im just here for the Trollin!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Ah not enough people interested, monkey business is back into effect then!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Wait, let's put on the Benny Hill soundtrack first.
> Ok, go.


Don't forget the Betty White posters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/5/18)

Ok Ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Ah not enough people interested, monkey business is back into effect then!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Don't forget the Betty White posters


See above

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Let me start off the final announcement with a thank you to all members involved in this thread. Everyone that shared their tips, and everyone that helped in the excitement today. I say this every time but I really do mean it, we really wish that we could give everyone a prize. You're all such great sports and have really made this a fun competition! Sadly, there can only be one (more)!

The last prize is sponsored by @zandernwn over at The X-Hype E-Liquid Company. This includes 13 bottles of 30ml juices from their range!

"IMHO I always take a mod with that can also be charged with a cables"

"I take a bottle of cold water with and have a sip after every taste"

I would make fun of his name, but I went and gave my son the same one!

@Willyza !!!!

      

Please contact @zandernwn about arranging delivery of your prize!

Again thank you to our amazing vendors. I can assure you without their support the competition would be completely fruitless!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Well done @Willyza Enjoy the prize!!!


Thanks VENDORS AND MODS, I think this thread was actually as helpful as it was funny! Thanks everyone for the awesome tips and tricks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (10/5/18)

Well done and congrats to all the winners!!!

And a huge shout out to the vendors for making this happen!

And @Stosta for making me grab my phone every few seconds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Let me start off the final announcement with a thank you to all members involved in this thread. Everyone that shared their tips, and everyone that helped in the excitement today. I say this every time but I really do mean it, we really wish that we could give everyone a prize. You're all such great sports and have really made this a fun competition! Sadly, there can only be one (more)!
> 
> The last prize is sponsored by @zandernwn over at The X-Hype E-Liquid Company. This includes 13 bottles of 30ml juices from their range!
> 
> ...


Congrats @Willyza 

@Stosta : You named your son WillyZA? While it is an awesome online handle, don't you think it's a bit odd for day-to-day life?
I guess like Stormtroopers accuracy with blasters, @Stosta is with, well, life.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Well done @Willyza

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

Thanks to the incredible vendors for a fun and enlightening competition.
Thanks to ECIGSSA Admins and mods for facilitating some good old fun,
And thanks to @Stosta for so gracefully being the butt of our jokes, it is all in the name of having a good laugh, and thanks for taking it in good jest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> Congrats @Willyza
> 
> @Stosta : You named your son WillyZA? While it is an awesome online handle, don't you think it's a bit odd for day-to-day life?
> I guess like Stormtroopers accuracy with blasters, @Stosta is with, well, life.


Hahaha! I'm totally going to get home and start calling him WillyZA, if nothing else but to bug the hell out of my wife!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (10/5/18)

Congratulations @Willyza, enjoy the prize.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/18)

Congrats to the winners @Nadim_Paruk , @craigb and @Willyza !!!!

And to the vendors who generously sponsored the great prizes - Vape Decadence, Boost and X-Hype - you guys rock!

And to @Stosta - you sir are a master - your posts today and throughout this comp were epic. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/5/18)

*WoW* 
Thanks Guys, this is great 

and Thanks to everyone who made this happen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> *X-HYPE LIQUID COMPANY*​And lastly, we have a great prize put up for slot number three, thanks to @zandernwn at The X-Hype Liquid Company! The full line of their juices, 13 x 30ml bottles, nicotine strength chosen by the winner! So all the below, as well as the soon to be released Brand Name Summer Breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this look cool or WHAT.........................

Thanks @zandernwn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/5/18)

Congats to all the winners!
And great comp, read a few valuable tips and some practical knowledge which will be very useful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Leezozo (10/5/18)

Congrats @Nadim_Paruk @craigb & @Willyza.... I'm so... totally not jealous and genuinely happy for you guys. And yes not jealous at all.... No really. Someone believe me please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Congrats to the three winners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/5/18)

Big congrats to all the winners - @Nadim_Paruk , @craigb and @Willyza !

A huge thanks to the vendors that supported this effort - Vape Decadence, Boost and X-Hype. 

Thanks to all the participants for some very valuable vaping tips, and thanks for the added tips on proper trolling @Stosta

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/5/18)

Congrats to the winners @Nadim_Paruk , @craigb and @Willyza !!!!

To the admin staff i think this is a great thread to keep open 

To all that didn't win...there's always forum medals for consolation



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

Oooooohhhhh happy vapes @craigb!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (10/5/18)

Post competition tip
Menthol juice helps with vapers tongue 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

Well done @Willyza - enjoy the juice!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> thanks for the added tips on proper trolling @Stosta



Ah my young padawan! You have much to learn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (10/5/18)

Congrats to the winners @Nadim_Paruk 
@craigb and
@Willyza 

And also to the Awesome vendors. Great competition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Resistance said:


> Post competition tip
> Menthol juice helps with vapers tongue
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



That it does, big time. Dripping ice into your commercial juices also help enhance the flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (11/5/18)

look what just came in the mail today 
















Thank you so much to @BigB @Mari for the awesome prize!!  






1 x 100ml Melon Medley
1 x 100ml N-Ice Melons
1 x 100ml Sunrise
1 x 100ml Diner Vapes - Strawberry Jam
1 x 100ml Diner Vapes - Blueberry Cheesecake

And I scored an extra 20ml of Caribbean!

1 x 60ml Caribbean (Normal)
1 x 60ml Caribbean (Oak Aged)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

Awesome @Nadim_Paruk
Congrats again and hope you enjoy the prize - thanks for sharing the compmail pic!

Kudos to you @BigB and @Mari from Toti!

@Nadim_Paruk , please let us know what the juices tasted like...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (11/5/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Nadim_Paruk
> Congrats again and hope you enjoy the prize - thanks for sharing the compmail pic!
> 
> Kudos to you @BigB and @Mari from Toti!
> ...


I’ll definitely attempt to do a review! 
Thanks again @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

Thanks @Stosta 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilli (14/5/18)

Cut a pool noodle down to size, cut out the middle piece to fit your mod

Boom, the perfect holder for the car

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Chilli said:


> Cut a pool noodle down to size, cut out the middle piece to fit your mod
> 
> Boom, the perfect holder for the car
> 
> View attachment 131914



Love that @Chilli 
Whats the best way to cut the inside?
I get scared when i try cut things because i am not the best at this sort of thing and dont want to make a mess of the noodle or my hands. Lol


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Love that @Chilli
> Whats the best way to cut the inside?
> I get scared when i try cut things because i am not the best at this sort of thing and dont want to make a mess of the noodle or my hands. Lol


yeah, when I try to cut stuff, the things taking most of the sharp end are usually my fingers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> yeah, when I try to cut stuff, the things taking most of the sharp end are usually my fingers



Yep
I can see this going south very quickly
"Dont cut your noodle without expert supervision"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Yep
> I can see this going south very quickly
> "Dont cut your noodle without expert supervision"


I would advise you not to cut your noodle full stop!

And making a mess of the noodle on your hands? You should be old enough to know how to avoid that @Silver

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I would advise you not to cut your noodle full stop!
> 
> And making a mess of the noodle on your hands? You should be old enough to know how to avoid that @Silver


I was waiting for @Stosta s reply

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I was waiting for @Stosta s reply


Hahaha!

Sometimes I _KNOW _I'm being baited and still can't help myself!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Lol @Stosta !

Just hope Christos doesnt see this
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @Stosta !
> 
> Just hope Christos doesnt see this
> Hehe


why don't we want @Christos to see @Stosta 's comment about noodling all over his hands?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (15/5/18)

Luckily Im very tired and crabby today!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Christos said:


> Luckily Im very tired and crabby today!



Thanks heavens

But sorry you are tired @Christos


----------



## Christos (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks heavens
> 
> But sorry you are tired @Christos


Not your fault 

Went to bed at 4am and was up at 5:30... Happy Days.....

Also just discovered my geyser element burnt out this morning... More Happy Days!


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Christos said:


> Not your fault
> 
> Went to bed at 4am and was up at 5:30... Happy Days.....
> 
> Also just discovered my geyser element burnt out this morning... More Happy Days!



Oh no - sorry to hear @Christos


----------



## Chilli (15/5/18)

I just used a stadley knife

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Christos said:


> Luckily Im very tired and crabby today!


There is cream you can apply to fix the crabby situation @Christos. Twice a day should be enough. Next time just be more discerning where you put your noodle.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> There is cream you can apply to fix the crabby situation @Christos. Twice a day should be enough. Next time just be more discerning where you put your noodle.
> 
> Regards


Speaking from experience @Raindance?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> Speaking from experience @Raindance?


A friend of mine... How else

Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> Speaking from experience @Raindance?


Now i have AC/DC's Crabsody in blue manifesting itself as an earworm...

'walking sideways ,
Sideways walking,
You've got the blues...'

Damn!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabs (17/5/18)

My favourite tip..
Oh and always charge your batteries using an external charger. 
Battery safety






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (17/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Iced is a personal favourite of mine, and their other juices are incredbly smooth, so I hope you enjoy them!


I hate to admit this, but you might be onto something there...

Peppermint Pudding and Iced smell divine! I already have the sniffles, so maybe a well placed cough or two will get me sent home so I can rewick and test taste. 

And these are some damn beautiful looking coils. Incredible stuff here.

@Keyaam & @Marzuq you dudes are legends

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/5/18)

@Ruwaid You suggested that the tank should be removed when the mod is not in use e.g. overnight. Won't the coil dry out?


----------



## Willyza (12/6/18)

Hi All 

I just wanted to say THANK YOU to @zandernwn

I was overseas for 2 months and @zandernwn was kind enough
to hold back for me till now 

Anyway LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK at the goodies 
WoW Thank you again Guys @ https://xhypeliquid.co/

and also to the Admin on ECIGSSA you guys Rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (13/6/18)

Willyza said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just wanted to say THANK YOU to @zandernwn
> 
> ...


Jeepers! What a haul!

Nice one @Willyza ! And thanks for sponsoring the prize @zandernwn !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (13/6/18)

Willyza said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just wanted to say THANK YOU to @zandernwn
> 
> ...


Our pleasure 
Hope you enjoy them! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

